# How to dust fruit flies?



## adam483t (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there a mini how-to guide on how to dust fruit flies? I'm pretty sure I get the general idea of it, but I'm sure there's an efficient and easy way of handling it to avoid wasting your materials.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Feeding Poisonous Dart Frogs : Dusting Food for Poisonous Dart Frogs - YouTube


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I had one dust that had a small spoon, but I just put a pinch of powder in the feeding container.


----------



## adam483t (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot.  One other question: When is a dart frog (a Leuc to be specific) considered an adult?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

adam483t said:


> Thanks a lot.  One other question: When is a dart frog (a Leuc to be specific) considered an adult?


Once they reach sexual maturity. Males can start calling as early as 6 months or so, and it can take the females a little longer...a year for maturity would be about right.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

i leave a small pinch of Repashy ICB in a deli cup and when I feed, I dump some flies into that other cup and swirl it around a little bit to get 'em all dusted. Then, I gently shake the container to dump out the flies, being careful not to dump the remaining dust in the tank as well. flies are actually lighter than the dust, so they move towards the opening of the container a little faster.


----------

